# Horsebox parking on roads - long rant warning!



## MontyandZoom (10 August 2009)

I have the use of a very old manky renault master van (registered to someone else, I am named driver). To be frank it is a bit of an eyesore.......but it does the job and is very reliable. I used to be able to park at the field, but it kept getting vandalised so I started parking on my driveway.

6 months ago, my dad had a stroke and myself and my OH moved in to help with finances etc. My parents live in a terraced house in the suburbs of London, my family home which they have owned for 25 years and I lived in for 22!!!! They have no driveway so I have had to park it on the street.

I only use it on weekends and there is never a spot outside my house so always try and park down by the entrance to the local park (on the same road as my house) which is a 5 minute walk away, just so it isn't parked outside someones house. Sometimes there isn't a space so it does end up outside someones house but never the same place twice! I have had three people come out of their house and literally abuse me in the street when it has been parked near their house for a few days, even though I am always apologetic.

Well I parked up by the park yesterday and two older people were looking out of the side window of their house at me (house is on the corner of the road opposite the entrance to the park so near but not right outside!). I purposefully stayed in the van a few minutes and they carried on looking. I then got out and started getting my saddles out of the back etc and when I looked up the woman was bent down in the front garden staring at me through a gap in the fence. The man was still looking at me through the window and appeared to be photographing me. They were looking for about 20 minutes.

I was tempted to go and ask them what the problem was but my OH arrived and persuaded me not to.

Now two questions:

1) The van is parked on the road I have lived on for (most of) 25 years (although it is not mine, I have sole use), there are no parking restrictions, it is taxed, MOT'd, insured and does not cause an obstruction. Can anyone actually do anything about it ie get it towed? One person who has shouted at me before said it was an environmental hazard and attracts flies........I suppose it probably does a bit but is it a hazard?

2) What would you do in this situation?! Would you find somewhere else to park even if it meant adding an extra 1 1/2 hours every time you wanted to use it? (I cannot park anywhere near my horses). Or would you think bollocks to them and continue parking down by the park

I don't want to piss people off but people are so mean to me and it's causing me stress!  
	
	
		
		
	


	












 I know it's not the prettiest vehicle but it's not parked outside anyone's house and I try to keep it that way.

Massive cookies to anyone who bothered to get this far!


----------



## ester (10 August 2009)

Only thing I would point out is that I know people who have had problems with regards to insurance if they are the sole user of the vehicle but only a named driver.

Mostly this has been in the case of young drivers whose parents bought them a car and insured it in their name adding offspring as a named driver.

With regards to parking it keep leaving it wherever!


----------



## Lippyx (10 August 2009)

At the end of the day, there is not much they can do as it is PUBLIC parking and as long as you pay you tax, then I see no problem!!
The fact you try to park away from peoples houses, I think is very thoughtful, and they should realise this!!
I think everyone has a van parked down their road. There is one down mine, BIG white Merc Sprinter, that parks outside mine, but other side of road. Not a problem, although sometimes it is hard to reverse out of our drive because it is there.
Yes its annoying but worse things could happen, so I just get on with my life!! This is the other issue with said neighbours... THEY HAVE NO LIFE!!!

If your really worried, then call up the council and see what they say/suggest?

PS - Hope your Dad gets well soon!!


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2009)

If the lorry is causing them a visual obstruction or disturbance they can ask the council to take action.  This doesn't involve towing, but could be to contact the owner and inform them that they may not park the vehicle there.


----------



## MontyandZoom (10 August 2009)

I had thought about the visual obstruction thing, however the latest people are    across the road and only have a tiny window off the kitchen where they can even see it. You can't see it from the front of the house. 

I suppose I am a bit bitter since there are loads of tradesmen down our road who keep their vans on the street, and I really wish my biggest concern in life was their vans being parked there!! I also reallly try to avoid parking by people's houses. 

I think I will ring the council and see what they think.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mainpower (10 August 2009)

As its a Renault Master I assume it's a 3.5 ton and therefore can be legally parked in the road over night as long as it has tax, test and insurance.
I once had three tickets on the trot for parking my 7.5 tonner overnight (didn't have space on my yard) in a 4.5ton limit.  I let it get to the summons stage and then stripped out everything that was removable and got the weight down to 4.2 ton.  It would still have been illegal to park there as its gross weight that counts but the judge was having a bad day and just threw the case out when I showed him my weight certificate.


----------



## Pedantic (10 August 2009)

If it's all legal nuff said, can I have my cookies now please


----------



## Scribbles (10 August 2009)

For reasons like that I think parking should be done on the basis of size aswell as weight. One large motorhome was parked on our (very small, cobbled 300 year old) street. It was the size of 2 cars, 3 small cars and took up 4 small cars worth of space. Ridiculous, especially as the road is permit only.

/rant of my own.

Can you not find a yard where you can pay to keep your box? We used to pay £5 per week at the yard. Or just leave it in your horses field with leccy fence round?


----------



## MontyandZoom (10 August 2009)

Yards are very hard to come by in West London and the field is owned by the National Trust so it has to be parked on the road there and people love breaking in to it. The farmer down the road has offered to keep it on his yard and I usually park it there in Winter for a bit since there is usually 2 months a year I don't use it at all but when I am using it weekly/fortnightly, it is very impractical.

Also, I share a car with my OH and it is sometimes impossible for him to drop me there/pick me up and is too far from public transport to carry tack etc.


----------



## OWLIE185 (10 August 2009)

You are legally allowed to park in on the Public Highway.

I used to have the same problem when I parked my 7.5 ton truck on my street or driveway in London but as it was a privately registered vehicle there was nothing anyone could do.

(Eventually I asked a local yard where I did not keep my horse if I could keep it in their secure car park and they agreed).


----------



## Boltonrider (10 August 2009)

I'd say B*****s to em all.... 
And park it as close to yuor house as poss...

If they're whinging when your being considerate... 
then stop being so bloody nice and dump it in the nearest possible space.

When someone as the cheek to ask why... give it em straight... you've tried to be considerate..they complained...now your gonna park anywhere you bloody like!!

As for the old gits taking piccies... bang on the door.. and ask them if they have a public surveillance SIA licence.. when they say no... explain politely if you catch them taking further pictures of you... you will 1) Ram the camera down there throat, so they can't s**t for a week.... 2) Report there actions in the local news as suspected perverts!!

Unless theres existing limitations on parking vans in the borough, there's very little the council can do, wouldn't call them personally... don't raise your head as a target!!


----------



## Dubsie (10 August 2009)

You're prefectly entitled to leave it on the road so long as it's taxed and insured. 

I think you're very considerate in parking it by the park.
Just ignore them and if they say anything to you just say you are trying to park by the park wherever possible but you know won't have to be parking there for too many weeks as your father is very seriously ill, and you're sure they'll understand.
Hopefully you'll embarass them sufficently to shut up!

The other possibility is do you think someone has suspected you of stealing tack and are going out in your dodgy van and returning with more saddles daily..?  Must admit having suprised a dodgy old white transit at our yard at ten to 1 in the morning that might be the first thing to cross my mind!

Hope your Dad is better soon.


----------



## Flame_ (10 August 2009)

Could you find a caravan park that would let you park there?


----------



## QUICKFIRE (10 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'd say B*****s to em all.... 
And park it as close to yuor house as poss...

If they're whinging when your being considerate... 
then stop being so bloody nice and dump it in the nearest possible space.

When someone as the cheek to ask why... give it em straight... you've tried to be considerate..they complained...now your gonna park anywhere you bloody like!!

As for the old gits taking piccies... bang on the door.. and ask them if they have a public surveillance SIA licence.. when they say no... explain politely if you catch them taking further pictures of you... you will 1) Ram the camera down there throat, so they can't s**t for a week.... 2) Report there actions in the local news as suspected perverts!!

Unless theres existing limitations on parking vans in the borough, there's very little the council can do, wouldn't call them personally... don't raise your head as a target!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Take this advice and you will more than likly be arrested 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 because its easier than catching real criminals,


----------



## Fransurrey (10 August 2009)

QR: Rather than antagonise them further,, is it an idea to maybe just put a polite note through their door, to say that this is a temporary situation due to family illness? Point out that legally you are doing nothing wrong, but you appreciate it is not a nice thing to see outside your window (yeah, I know, they've hardly got a full frontal view of a muckheap or something) and hope that people will be tolerant for as long as you need to stay with your family.

I know it's being a bit submissive, but it may appease them a bit and negate the need for council intervention (on either side!). It does sound a bit much to be photographing you,but if they're of a certain age, there's a good chance they have pensioner syndrome!!!


----------



## tedster (10 August 2009)

neighbours always get arsey... they dont like us riding down the road and if the horse craps then they go mad.. this guy down my road shouted at me saying this is a private road for people who live down here and their transport... I said " Well I live down here and this horse is my transport so Pi** off"

I f you have problems and need somwhere to park very welcome to park at ours


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (10 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 I used to have the same problem when I parked my 7.5 ton truck on my street or driveway in London but as it was a privately registered vehicle there was nothing anyone could do 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm afraid it's not quite as simple as that. Some roads will have weight restrictions but if you want to park a vehicle on a road at night without having to display lights (which will flatten your battery) you need to comply with some conditions.

The speed limit must be 30mph or lower. You must park with your nearside wheels to the kerb i.e. with the flow of traffic. You cannot be opposite a junction or within 15 metres of a junction. For the lorry owners to note ' The ulw of the vehicle cannot ex ceed 30cwt (or whatever it is in Kilos) So basically you can't park your 7.5 ton lorry in the street at night without lights at night.


----------



## kizzywiz (10 August 2009)

Stop being considerate &amp; park where you like as close to your house as you want, you've tried to be nice &amp; they're still moaning so sod them.  We have no parking for our cottage, my OH has a van for work, so do I, plus our 4wd for towing.  Sometimes a couple of friends call in who work for same company as OH, &amp; shock horror they park their vans down the road too!!  A neighbour told me it was lowering the tone &amp; why did they have to come in their vans, er cos they're on their way home from work, why does OH have to bring his van home then??  Er cos otherwise how will he get to work??  Perhaps he should walk, we used to try to park considerately, like not near their house, now I don't care, all vehicles are road legal  &amp; we don't obstruct drives, so sod em all!!


----------



## Scribbles (10 August 2009)

Unrelated to the OP as I understand it is a terraced house.

WHY people choose park large vans and cars next to a junction  so you cannot see to pull out when they have a perfectly usable, large driveway is beyond me.

Nice to know that at least then they are illegal.


----------



## carolinewheatley (10 August 2009)

We had a guy who parked his horse box on our road (quiet cotswold village, with no through traffic). I didn't mind as I know what a night mare it can be. But after a month or so the local police came round and told him he had to move it. Don't know the reasons why, but sure enough he hasn't been able to bring it back. Don't know about the legal side and the why's and how's of it but i would definately check it out with the council as there must be restrictions unfortunately. I would definately go with the advice of speaking politely to your neghbours and make it clear that it is only temporary and appeal to their 'better' nature, if they have one!


----------



## MontyandZoom (10 August 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

I think I will find a nice card and put it through the door saying I noticed they were taking an interest in the van. I will explain the situation and invite them to pop round and speak to me if they want to discuss it further. 

I reckon being super nice may make them feel a bit embarrassed.........although they may still be arsey about it. My sister was a department head at the DVLA and has said that, legally, they can't actually do anything about it due to the fact it is only a 3.5 and is taxed etc. 

I may also contact the council about the obstruction thing but it really isn't close to their house at all so I can't see it being an issue.


----------



## dixieandfinn (10 August 2009)

i park my 3.5 tonne horsebox at the end of our terraced street on a road that has no houses.it isnt in the way and obscures no ones view of access yet there is one miserable old cow that comes out of her back gate and stares at you.we usually ask her if she wants a picture!its taxed mot'd and insured!why pay for storage when its not causing a problem would sooner put the money towards a nice trat for my babies plus its a handy extra vehicle to get aroubd in if you need it!keep parkin it where you do and balls to them


----------

